# Problème avec mange-disque imac G3



## fgb (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour!
Le mange-disque de mon iMac G3 600 ne veut plus rien avaler! Quand j'allume l'ordi, le mange-disque se fait entendre (même bruit que lorsqu'il avale ou recrache un CD). Mais quand je veux lire un CD, rien à faire! Il ne réagit plus.
Avant de faire l'achat d'un lecteur-graveur externe, je voudrais savoir s'il y a quelque chose à faire pour lui donner envie de re-manger!
 fgb


----------



## fgb (26 Janvier 2007)

Sympa d'avoir déplacé ce post.
Mon iMac ne tourne pas sous Classic, mais sous OS 10.3.9 et c'est bien d'un problème de matériel dont il s'agit!

fgb


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2007)

Je crois que "Classic Mac" s'applique aux Macs qui ne sont plus supportés par Apple (obsolètes) et non à leurs systèmes d'exploitation.

Pour ta question, tu peux essayer d'acheter ces Cd avec des brosses pour nettoyer la lentille.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

Invit&#233;;4146659 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que "Classic Mac" s'applique aux Macs qui ne sont plus support&#233;s par Apple (obsol&#232;tes) et non &#224; leurs syst&#232;mes d'exploitation.
> 
> Pour ta question, tu peux essayer d'acheter ces Cd avec des brosses pour nettoyer la lentille.



Pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis, Classic Mac est la fusion de deux anciens forums : Classic, qui s'occupait de Mac OS 9.x et plus anciens, et Jurassic Mac, qui lui avait pour objet les machines class&#233;es "Obsol&#232;tes" par apple France (c'est &#224; dire les "obsolete" et les "vintage" d'Apple Corp).

De ce fait, pour un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel sur un iMac G3/600, c'est selon, si c'est un "early 2001", c'est ici, si c'est un "summer 2001" (Graphite ou Snow, &#224; partir de juillet 2001), c'est dans Mac de bureau. C'est hon, je sais, mais il faut bien &#233;tablir une r&#232;gle.

Comme ton profil (fgb) ne nous renseigne pas sur ce point ...


----------



## fgb (27 Janvier 2007)

Merci à Invité pour la bonne idée!
Avant d'allumer l'ordi, j'ai enfilé un DVD de nettoyage (avec les petites brosses) dans le mange disque. J'ai allumé l'ordi. Le mange disque réagit et recrache le DVD. Je le force à rentrer et voilà! Ça marche!
Sans doute un problème de poussière mal placée.

L'achat d'un lecteur externe sera pour plus tard ou jamais (actuellement, il n'y a pas, semble-t-il, de modèle vraiment performant pour des G3).

fgb


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2007)

Si, en externe on trouve facilement.
J'ai celui-là qui fonctionne parfaitement avec un Imac 400DV. Il gère même le double couche. Et il est reconnu sans problèmes et bootable.


----------



## fgb (27 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Si, en externe on trouve facilement.
> J'ai celui-là qui fonctionne parfaitement avec un Imac 400DV. Il gère même le double couche. Et il est reconnu sans problèmes et bootable.



Merci à Invité pour le tuyau!

A+ fgb


----------

